# 1953 Jubilee Wont Start



## andyram78 (Oct 26, 2013)

I have a 1953 Ford Jubilee that wont start. It was running fine then I let it sit for a few months and when I went to crank it nothing turned over. I changed the battery thinking it was bad and still nothing. So far I have changed the starter, solenoid, ignition switch and even starter push button switch and still won't turn over. Any advice as to what it could be since there isn't much electronics I think I had done everything. Any advice will help.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

How about your ground connection? It could seem tight but may need to be addressed.


----------



## andyram78 (Oct 26, 2013)

ground is good mounted where it had been and even put in new battery cables. this is a 12v system btw


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well andyram78, I'm at a bit of a loss right now as to your problem. Almost sounds like a neutral switch. Anyways, I'm sure there are a few good ol' boys here that can jump in and help as well... more help than me anyways.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Do you get an audible "click" when you push the starter button? Either the solenoid actuating or the starter trying to kick in? 

First thing to check is if the engine will turn over by hand by turning the fan belt. If not, remove the plugs and try it again. It might be that one of the cylinders has loaded up with gas or water.

Next thing to try is to jumper the battery and starter terminals on the solenoid and see if you get any response. Some of these solenoids look right but they are not compatible. 

One of your battery cables may have internal corrosion and is no longer functional. If you have a volt-ohmmeter check them for circuitry.

Please give us some feedback regarding the above, and we'll go from there.


----------



## andyram78 (Oct 26, 2013)

Battey cables are new and if i put jumper cables to starter it turns over fine. Push start is new but makes no clicking noise when i press it


----------



## Ed_F (Jun 18, 2013)

As Pogobill mentioned, it might be your transmission safety switch?? Does your tractor have a safety switch, whereby you have to put the transmission in neutral to start?? I didn't see one in the parts diagram for a Jubilee. If it has a safety switch, put a jumper across it and see if it will start. The safety switch will have 2 wires coming out top of the transmission. 

I've had so many problems with my safety switch that I permanently bypassed it. But if you have kids that play on the tractor, fix it right. I have a battery disconnect switch to make mine "grandkid proof". But they get into everything, so nothing is sacred! I also leave it in neutral, with the brakes set. 

If it doesn't have a safety switch, almost has to be your solenoid, or a defective starter push button. Try jumpering the solenoid battery terminal to starter terminal. 
The starter pushbutton makes a connection to ground when pushed. Can you confirm that it's working with an ohmmeter?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

andyram78 said:


> Battey cables are new and if i put jumper cables to starter it turns over fine. Push start is new but makes no clicking noise when i press it


Did or do you have the solenoid that is for the N series?? I have heard that there is a difference.


----------



## andyram78 (Oct 26, 2013)

Well diagnosed the problem. I thought tractor was a 12v but still uses a 6v solenoid. Now my question is what do i have to change to make it. 12v since it already has an alternator


----------



## Ed_F (Jun 18, 2013)

Your tractor must have a resistor in the circuitry to provide 6V to all of the old components except for the starter. The simplest way to fix it is to stay with the 6v solenoid, provided the system works satisfactorily. 

To convert everything to 12V, all of the light bulbs will have to be replaced with 12V bulbs including the instrument lights.

You will need a 12V coil or a resistor in the circuit. Points and condenser will be OK.

The fuel gauge will need to be replaced with a 12V gauge. Probably have to change the 6V sending unit in the tank? The sending unit may be OK - you'll have to check this point.

The oil pressure and water temperature gauges use no electricity so they will be OK.

I think that your ammeter gauge will have to be replaced?? 

That's about all that I can think of at the moment.


----------



## gregjo1948 (Nov 13, 2015)

Did you check for a blown fuse?


----------



## marcusmerritt (Apr 10, 2015)

My old '80 F150 wouldn't start, wouldn't click, wouldn't do anything and I found that the ground wire had corroded away from the engine block where it was attached. Simply loosened the bolt holding it onto the block, cleaned it slightly and reattached. Worked perfectly. Turned out the corrosion got to the point the electrical current couldn't jump across the gap. Cranked perfectly after that. Since then, if the battery terminals are clean, I always check the ground cable. Someone mentioned that problem earlier in this post.


----------



## gregjo1948 (Nov 13, 2015)

If it had been starting and running before you let it set for a few months, changing everything to 12 volts isn't fixing the original problem. You didn't say if ,when using jumper cables to the starter, that it started or just turned over. You need to get power to the solenoid to see if it is working, then if that's ok, go to the push button and check if it's working. I can't remember but, you probably have to turn on an ignition switch to activate the push button so, be sure there's power from the switch to the button.


----------

